# Tree frog regains teeth lost in ancestors



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/15/science/15obfrog.html?_r=1&ref=science


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

That is amazing. I think this was posted a couple months back too.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

alex111683 said:


> That is amazing. I think this was posted a couple months back too.


Yes, but whats interesting about this particular article is that they pointed out the the frogs had the required mechanics for tooth formation all along.

Here is the last thread about this:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/63408-interesting-re-evolution-article.html


----------

